# Fastest way to target 55+ and older ONLY in specific neighborhoods?



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

Reason is all of my current snow customers are 55+ and I'd rather waste less time and target specific house where the likely hood of being called upon is higher. I do all my own flyers and I look for clues of the age group but it sure would help. Faster flyer runs - less paper waste - cost etc. 

I know that when a reverse number or address is looked up often the name and ages pop up. But that seems like a slow boat mean of elimination to enter each address? 

Any form of marketing that get clients spread out all over is a waste for my purposes. My focus is strictly limited targeted neighborhoods. 

Maybe there is another demographic group that is a candidate for snow service other than 55+ that I'm overlooking? 

Thanks
:waving:

ps. yes I know..... flyers have a poor success rate however ....FWIW....mine are almost always higher than industry standards.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Town hall has "List of persons" or "Voter List" Or ... each town calls it something different. Usually listed by street address, has name occupation and age.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The over 50 crow is a hard taget because they are use to hard work and they for some reason like to shovel and snow blow their own driveway. You need to get the lazy 30-45 group because they think they are to good to shovel and snow blow.


----------



## M.McDaniel (Oct 29, 2004)

Look up the most reputable direct mail group in your area and by a list from them.


----------



## M.McDaniel (Oct 29, 2004)

Do something kind for a veteran this winter, offer them heavily discounted service. Call your local V.F.W and talk with their business manager about veterans in need and mothers at home who may need your service while their husband/son/care provider is away at war.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

Bring around some glaucoma medicine and form an elderly circle. They will come running or add a free sample of stool softener to your fliers they will call you from the ****ter.


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

:laughing:


naturalgreen;856278 said:


> Bring around some glaucoma medicine and form an elderly circle. They will come running or add a free sample of stool softener to your fliers they will call you from the ****ter.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

Glad u like. I have no way of knowing about that, but what works for me is to find what the demo u r looking for utilizes. I do organic and I wanted rich yuppie house wives who stayed home with kids and play all day on internet so I use it mainly. You know where do older people search. If you could have an add on the opposing page of the obituaries you would be rocking. they love to see who has died. I know older people read more fliers than the typical person. Since you are looking at one neighborhood you may just have to go around after you are done there and hit up all the undone ones and this may also give you an idea of who lives where. Or add something on flier specifically that state over 55 discount. Most guys just say discount anyway. I know I have no success with over 55 they hate organic and natural sht most the time around here. Plus they pay a schmoe 10 bucks to do the driveway once so why could you not do it for that. Maybe because it is post WW2. But thats another thread. You can have my geezers, Its like cocoon in my neighborhood


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

QUOTE=grandview;855776] You need to get the lazy 30-45 group because they think they are to good to shovel and snow blow.[/QUOTE] 
some just like to blow snow.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Rename company WHEEL OF FORTUNE PLOWING


----------



## Amara (Dec 13, 2009)

if you live in a big city, go to your city on google maps and then type in the search "retirement residence" "elderly community" "old people area" anything like that 

sometimes there is areas of the city that MOSTLY old people and it's recognized. I find also, there's usually a lot of old people around retirement homes, and not just in them


----------

